# New Member



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello-New member here.  Mainly seeking advice and looking for tips.  Having a not so terrific cycle going now so will welcome insight.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2012)

johnsonl3872, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

*welcome !!!*


----------



## brazey (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Board


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks all-Look forward to everyone's insite


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome, mang!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 21, 2012)

welcome brother!!!!!!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey you I know you


----------



## Cork (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to IML.  Not good to hear about the bum cycle.  Hopefully you did your research beforehand.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal from Orbit Nutrition.  Bodybuilding Supplements


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 23, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Hey you I know you


You know me or someone else???


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! You specially Agent


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 23, 2012)

DetroitMuscle said:


> You know me or someone else???



I know OP... but you look fun too


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 23, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I know OP... but you look fun too


I can be!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

